# skin conditions and joining the army reserves



## Scarlet (17 Jan 2006)

Hey all,

I have a skin condition on my neck. I can't remember the name of it, but I require a steroid cream, and need to apply it once a day.

Could I be rejected on these grounds when joining the reserves?


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13014.0.html

You may find some advice here


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Jan 2006)

Scarlet said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I have a skin condition on my neck. I can't remember the name of it, but I require a steroid cream, and need to apply it once a day.
> 
> Could I be rejected on these grounds when joining the reserves?



I had to take a medication for an injury, and called the CFRC. They said that each case will be looked at on an individual basis, and that they will require further word from your doctor on what it's for, doasage etc.


----------



## Scarlet (18 Jan 2006)

Crap. This stinks.

It's not psoriasis, but an itchy rash I've had since I was 16. I guess I'll have to wait and see.

How you doin' these days, Shawn?


----------



## midgetcop (18 Jan 2006)

I guess you're just gonna have to ditch the cream and let that rash flourish in all its bright red glory. 

 ;D

j/k


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Jan 2006)

Scarlet said:
			
		

> Crap. This stinks.
> 
> It's not psoriasis, but an itchy rash I've had since I was 16. I guess I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> How you doin' these days, Shawn?



I'm doing ok. Been busting out really good marks in school, lots of stress and teachers/friends that can't believe I don't want to go university. I'm worried about this stupid medical too. My doctor says I won't have any troubles getting in..but geeze, i'm worried about them seeing some hockey injury or and illness in my family blood and saying "you might not be able to this or that, hypothetically" I'm perfectly healthy, but there are many things that cause me to worry. Frick.

I sure hope that I don't go on any meds or get sick in the next few months. 

Looks like there are alot of hopeful QY rangers here, too. Just saw some guy at my school today who I overheard speaking about how he was ripping down some remote road in an iltis...


----------



## Scarlet (19 Jan 2006)

Good to hear you're doing well in school!

I'm stressing out too. I'm afraid I won't get in due to my asthma, despite the fact that it's very mild, and it's an occassional cough more than anything. Sigh.


----------



## blacktriangle (21 Jan 2006)

Scarlet said:
			
		

> Good to hear you're doing well in school!
> 
> I'm stressing out too. I'm afraid I won't get in due to my asthma, despite the fact that it's very mild, and it's an occassional cough more than anything. Sigh.



Ya, I don't want to miss out on my life's dream...

If I get rejected, even though i'll be let down, I will move on and find something else that interests me. Stress never helps, only compunds the problem's..so I just try not to worry about it. If the army doesn't want me, so be it.


----------

